

Ask HN: Facebook Comments on Wordpress. Help? - dell9000

Here is the snipet provided by Facebook:<p>&#60;script src="http://connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1"&#62;
&#60;/script&#62;&#60;fb:comments href="YOUR_CANONICAL_URL"&#62;&#60;/fb:comments&#62;<p>On Wordpress, any idea how to automate the canonical url portion so this can be placed in the single post editor of the theme?<p>Thanks
======
Andrenid
<script
src="[http://connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1>](http://connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1>);
</script><fb:comments href="<?php the_permalink() ?>"></fb:comments>

------
kylelibra
How about this: [http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/facebook-comments-for-
wo...](http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/facebook-comments-for-wordpress/)

